# Jalavihar



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Two shots of the Panamax bulk carrier built in 1976 by Lithgow/s at Port Glasgow in 1976.
The first shot shows her launch in September and the second as she sailed for trials in November.She was scrapped in 1997 under the name of AMBER following a collision.


----------

